# Gutter pricing and some gutter questions



## daluu (Jan 2, 2012)

In northern California, for 139' new 5 l/2" seamless (0.27 inch thick) aluminum gutters and 6 of 10' aluminum downspouts

installing said items after removing the old ones, plus installing ~ 35 wedges to support the gutters

how does $1740 sound? Is that overpriced or within the ballpark cost of such an installation? FYI, before I requested the wedges for support, the quote was $1390. Seems adding wedges upped the price quite a bit.

Also, in my area seems most bids don't state thickness of gutters, and might not state the type (aluminum, steel), nor mention whether seamless or not. How useful is gutter thickness? More of concern in heavy rain or snow areas? And what's the typical thickness most roofers/installers use? Does the typical/standard thickness used vary depending if installing seamless or not seamless gutters?


----------



## PatChap (Nov 17, 2012)

0.027 is standard here, thicker gutters aren't damaged as easily, lay flatter and cost more. We use them mostly on steep roofs to hold up to snow,which you don't have to deal with.
Pricing is regional, I would be higher then that for an angled fascia install.

Did they offer to install your gutters on angled fascia without wedges? We're they going to strap them?


----------



## AndyWRS (Feb 1, 2012)

Shop around, seems a tad high. Your first # sounds ok, $1,740 not so much.


----------



## daluu (Jan 2, 2012)

AndyWRS said:


> Shop around, seems a tad high. Your first # sounds ok, $1,740 not so much.


The only difference between the #s & quotes is addition of the wedges. Do the wedges cost more or require more work? Or I guess the roofer decided to jack up the prices when I asked for more stuff.

I guess I can ask the roofer to clarify but thought I'd ask here first rather than annoy the roofer at this time.

Also these are supposedly for wingless (2 piece? gutters).

As for wedging, I got quotes from other roofers before (when I wasn't serious) and only 1 quote included wedges in quote ($1260 I think) but not sure if that would have been wingless or not, but it was to be seamless.


----------



## daluu (Jan 2, 2012)

PatChap said:


> Did they offer to install your gutters on angled fascia without wedges? We're they going to strap them?


I'd have to check if my fascia are angled or not, may be slightly, but I notice the gutter bottom does seem to lean towards the fascia. It currently doesn't drain well with some standing water in the gutters (side away from downspout) but that could also be that it's not pitched/angled right.

The one roofer bid that included wedges by default said the wedge would be there to make the gutter drain correctly or something of that sort, been a while and I don't recollect his exact words.

The roofer with this quote, when I voiced concern of gutters not draining well, said we just need to pitch the gutters right when installing the new gutters and that the wingless gutters he uses will help with that. I wasn't able to search up "wingless gutter" information though.


----------



## PatChap (Nov 17, 2012)

daluu said:


> I'd have to check if my fascia are angled or not, may be slightly, but I notice the gutter bottom does seem to lean towards the fascia. It currently doesn't drain well with some standing water in the gutters (side away from downspout) but that could also be that it's not pitched/angled right.
> 
> The one roofer bid that included wedges by default said the wedge would be there to make the gutter drain correctly or something of that sort, been a while and I don't recollect his exact words.
> 
> The roofer with this quote, when I voiced concern of gutters not draining well, said we just need to pitch the gutters right when installing the new gutters and that the wingless gutters he uses will help with that. I wasn't able to search up "wingless gutter" information though.


I believe winged gutters would be more commonly known as self flashing gutters. They are mostly used in commercial, around here anyway.
Unless your fascia is angled there is no need for wedges,.


----------



## AndyWRS (Feb 1, 2012)

If they are installing a wing type gutter, I don't see how they plan to pitch the gutter...it goes where it goes. In fact I don't think you can pitch them, your stuck with whatever pitch you have from the existing roof sheathing and the structure is lvl. 

While i do not install them, i don't see a reason not too. You just may need additional down spouts to insure proper drainage.

I just did some on angled fascia last week, you don't "need" wedges to do it.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Number is reasonable for this region.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

+1. $10 per ft (+/-) for gutter + ds footage is not crazy at all. Pretty average actually from a reputable company. You could probably find some lower, some higher.


----------



## daluu (Jan 2, 2012)

For the comments about wedges, can anyone provide example photos, etc. for when you would need them vs not? Helps to have a visualization for those not familiar with gutter designs.

Thanks for all the input so far.


----------



## steveinNEPA (Jun 13, 2014)

Purpose of wedges.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I had seamless installed about 8 years ago. About 140' with 4 down spouts....$800

I think your price is high....


----------



## daluu (Jan 2, 2012)

ddawg16 said:


> I had seamless installed about 8 years ago. About 140' with 4 down spouts....$800 I think your price is high....


I wonder if inflation since then could up the price. Or difference of region within states, I see you're in SoCal?

The other quotes I had previously (when I wasn't serious) are still in the lower 1k range. Granted they were from roofers who offered the option with a reroof and not some gutter (only) installer. So I guess that might be the running average up here.


----------



## daluu (Jan 2, 2012)

steveinNEPA said:


> Purpose of wedges.


 I saw that photo while doing research. My fascia is like that but maybe a bit less angled inward, so I figure still good to have the wedges. But I would love to see a visual case/example of what not using wedges did to the gutters, to show why you might want them. That I haven't found yet.


----------



## roofermann (Nov 18, 2013)

daluu said:


> I saw that photo while doing research. My fascia is like that but maybe a bit less angled inward, so I figure still good to have the wedges. But I would love to see a visual case/example of what not using wedges did to the gutters, to show why you might want them. That I haven't found yet.


No wedges? Water spills over front of gutter during heavy/moderate rain. (Depends on angle)


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

roofermann said:


> No wedges? Water spills over front of gutter during heavy/moderate rain. (Depends on angle)


And gutter guard...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECwZ5_JuXlE


----------



## AndyWRS (Feb 1, 2012)

I just may have to raise my gutter prices after reading this thread.


----------

